# EMMA ATE SOME POTHOS VINE.....



## lyndsy (Sep 7, 2005)

While I was napping, Peter brought in Katannah'sold cage, and it has a pothos vine in it. He sat it on the floor notrealizing it was possibly unsaf for Emma. When I woke up, I went to seethem, and noticed some pieces had been chewed and left on the floor...

I called my vet, and she said to watch Emma, but if she's not showingany signs as yet, then we probably don't have to worry. (When I askedPeter when he put the cage in there, he said over an hour ago) She feltthat was MORE than enough time to start showing symptoms.

Emma has been hopping around, eating hay, and her salad, tossing toys,and now she has flopped after all that... She's still alert, as I callher name she looks up at me.

My question to you is, is there anything I could do, just incase???????

Thank you,

a VERY concerned Lyndsy


----------



## ariel (Sep 7, 2005)

Ok first things first, rouse on your hubby!! LOL I am only joking!!

I guess have the vets number handy and a carrier already to go incaseof a speedy exit and rush to the vets, I guess with poisonings thingsare a little different, so my advice would be head straight to the vet,do not pass go, do not collect $200 go straight to the vet!

Here is a poisons hotline number you can call that is staffed by vets, might be a handy number to have next to your vets.

http://www.rabbit.org/chapters/san-diego/health/hotline.html


----------



## lyndsy (Sep 7, 2005)

Thank sAriel, we already have the carrier out, and ready to go! 

As for Peter, I started to let him have it, but then I realized, he really didn't know, and definatly didn't mean it... 

Needless to say the plant is gone, and the one in the living room, willbe harder to remove, as that was Katannah's main home. ALOT ofemotions... I was trying to avoid the cage all together, but bettersafe than sorry...


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 7, 2005)

Emma still ok?


----------



## lyndsy (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh gosh yeah! LMBO!

She saw Buster and holey moley, i've NEVER seen a bigger binky!

She's eating, pooping, playing, and ripping up her cardboard house as we speak...

Thanks for your concern!


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 7, 2005)

Glad to hear it!!! Oreo got ahold ofsome of my peace lily one day and I was concerned...can be veryscary...didnt seem to phase her anymore than this has Emma!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 7, 2005)

Good Lord, Lyndsy,

I'm so sorry Emma gave you and Peter such a scare. The poor guy must'vebeen so distraught. Guaranteed, he won't soon forget this incident.

Keeping in mind there are different levels of poisoning, it's very hardto undue once the 'dye has been cast'. There's no denying the rabbitisn't okay. It's a horrible thing to witness and something I wouldn'twish on my worst enemy. Unfortunately, in most cases there's little avet can do, but even if they can, treatment would have to beadministered immediately after intake.

ray: Thank God that she's okay.

The animals in the jungle sure are preparing you for the baby! :shock:

-Carolyn


----------



## naturestee (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm so glad she's okay!


----------



## lyndsy (Sep 8, 2005)

Last night after dinner, I sat outside ballingmy eyes out, taking apart Katannahs cottage. He had two cages, the bighuge MASSIVE one, that's big enough for a macaw, was his "home", andthe little two budgie size one was his travelling home...

I haven't got into his big cage yet...

Emma is perfectly fine it seems, she ate all her food through thenight, a,nd when the thunderstorm woke us all up just now she startedbanging dishes for more food...:disgust:

Good grief they've got me wrapped around thier little paws...

Thank you all for your concern, and love, it maens a great deal to us in the jungle!

:heart:


----------



## ariel (Sep 8, 2005)

Doing Katannahs house would of been such a hard thing to do, I knowwhen I lost Chloe I couldn't bring myself to clean out her house forthe last time, I got Brett to do it. 
It had to be cleared to make way for Bindy as he surprised mewith Bindy and I still hadn't done the hutch after Chloe being there, Ijust couldn't clean it all out properly, so I admire you being able toclear Katannahs house.

It's great to hear Emma is doing fine, and about the comment of themhaving you wrapped around their little paws, why would you want it anyother way LOL.

So good to hear your house is doing well.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 8, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote:*


> Last night after dinner, I sat outside balling my eyes out,taking apart Katannahs cottage. He had two cages, the big huge MASSIVEone, that's big enough for a macaw, was his "home", and the little twobudgie size one was his travelling home...
> 
> :heart:




My heart goes out to you, Lyndsy. It's important to cry. It does help.

I'm here for you. You're in my thoughts and prayers.

Much Love,

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Sep 8, 2005)

Lyndsy : 

Thankfully Pathos isnt one of the morepoisonous plants she could havegotten into . Its only mildlytoxic , having more to do withthe Crystilin make up of thesap same as The Diffenbacia , (dumb Cane ) Watch pooping thatswhere you will notice a problemfirst , the little crystalscan tend to act like shards ofglass in the itestines , If shehas been this long with no Illlside effects she souldbe fine . extra hay is always agood option .


----------



## lyndsy (Sep 8, 2005)

Carolyn, and Ariel, it was definatly hard to do,and the bigger cage is going to be worse... with all these extrahormones and such, I think it's making things a little harder!

Gypsy, thanks for that info. My vet said to watch her poops,and so far so good. Cocoa puffs, with a little hair, normalcolour, size, shape, and all! She's eating hay, food, and veggies asnormal as well! She's been drinking normal too!

Thank you all again for all you great advice, and love!

:love:


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 8, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote:*


> Carolyn, and Ariel, it was definatly hard to do, and thebigger cage is going to be worse... with all these extra hormones andsuch, I think it's making things a little harder!




All the more reason to be patient with yourself and not get frustratedfor having the emotions. Treat yourself as you would yourbest friend. 

-Carolyn


----------

